# something cheap to give away



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Everybody!

I'm looking for some cheap things to give away when I go door-to-door for marketing. Something that will not get tossed readily, like a coozie or cloth bag. I want to be able to screen it so I can save on printing it myself. Any ideas?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

People keep Pens for a long time. Tote bags, t-shirts etc., get put in a box or dresser.


----------



## mispr1nt (Jun 10, 2014)

Make a small pack with a sticker magnet cozy pen mix something small and inexpensive that shows the diversity of what you can do. I know ppl who would keep a pen and toss the cozy others would keep a cozy toss a pen. Or just do one and switch it up every 6 months or year


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

For starters, how about simply the SanMar or alphabroder catalog with your imprint on it. If you feel like you need to add something additional, how about a neck cooler bandana. It gets pretty hot in the mid-west in the summer time.


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

BidsMaven said:


> For starters, how about simply the SanMar or alphabroder catalog with your imprint on it. If you feel like you need to add something additional, how about a neck cooler bandana. It gets pretty hot in the mid-west in the summer time.


I don't want to use the sanmar catalogue since I offer other things besides what they offer. Plus those things are HUGE. I have successfully narrowed down what I offer and it has seemed to help people make easier and quicker decisions. I should probably consider designing and printing up a personalized catalogue however! Great idea.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Home Page sells Lolly pops with your picture or decal on them. You could have them make the lolly pops with your company logo.

I had some and gave them to the members in one of my networking groups. They loved them.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think totes or pens might be a good idea. Pens might be the cheapest.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Will something "cheap" have any impact?....I try to leave something that will get used....These were a big hit... 18 Oz. Coffee House Mug


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Pens get used daily and are cheap so yes I think they will make an impact.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can really promote yourself by leaving pens with restaurants. Waiters and Waitresses always leave their pen with customers to sign the check.


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

michalle911 said:


> something like a canvas toto bags, caps,pens, and mark cups may do good job.


what is a mark cup?


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

I ordered some fun little things from Oriental Trading. Since my audience is sports and fitness, I ordered some cute throw footballs, a referee coozie and some smiley face water bottle covers to give away.


----------



## bentcycle (May 1, 2014)

for what it's worth, giveaways are sometimes called
swag

you could try looking at what others give away. pens are about the most standard item, but the only thing i took at a job fair was a key lanyard, but then again i needed one.

the first thing that came to mind with me was drink coasters, but hardly anyone ever uses them probably

here's a link to a tradeshow swag page with about a dozen items... keychains are a good idea. fridge magnets are classic, but not necessarily indespensable too.

tradeshow, convention, & job fair are good keywords to use to try and look for ideas.

coffee mugs might be the best and if they sell at dollar stores, i bet you can get them even cheaper somewhere in quantity. if anything would be an "ultimate giveaway", i'd call that. people don't throw mugs out generally


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the key chain idea also !!


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Fella, I will recommend you to first target your clients. Don't go door to door without any planing. first you must select your target market then decide what is suitable item for those ....


----------



## FlagrantClothing (Feb 17, 2014)

Research your target, collect those facts and find the most affordable means that fits them, which may change from hood to hood. Never the cheapest route but the best affordable route!
Good Luck!


----------



## bentcycle (May 1, 2014)

quality over quantity is so last century!

LOL


----------



## garmentdecor (Jul 8, 2014)

Air Fresheners are a great way to promote your brand/product/service. You can even dye cut them into your product shape. For example, if you a real estate agent, you can create air fresheners in the shape of a home with your name, number, and e-mail printed on it. If you are a t-shirt decorator, make the air freshners in the shape of a t-shirt and place your company information on their.


----------



## mintprints (Feb 13, 2013)

Printed coozies for cans of beer, soda, ect. It depends on your target market but since mine are college students in frats, sororities or clubs then it would make sense to pass out tons of coozies at parties where students would be having a great time and taking lots of pictures.


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

these are all solid ideas! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 28, 2014)

I am an ASI / PPAI promotional products distributor that only recently started selling t shirts. 

I have handed out self promo laminated 8.5 x 12 calendars, Bic pens, casino chips, ****** cups, water bottles, notebooks, and business card magnets - all with my company logo and contact info imprinted on them. 

I have learned that my calendar mailing [I mail out over 5000 the week after Thanksgiving] gets the most responses, because it is often hung on a wall and looked at all year long. But, the next best item for me as far as call backs is the simple business card magnet. Everyone uses them on their refrigerator or office. 

Bic - and most other suppliers - will often run self promo specials. I buy the Bic Clic [the most popular pen in the USA] with 1 color logo for under 25 cents cents each. I learned that hard way that handing out a cheap pen just makes you and your company look cheap. 

I keep a box in my card filled with my *******, pens, and business card magnets. You never know when you will have an occasion to hand them out !


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Hats are also fun to give away. You can buy them for about $1.75 and they're easy to print.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

My giveaway is a pen that is a flashlight too. They may throw a pen out, but nobody throws away a flashlight until it stops lighting up! National Pen sells them.

hope this helps you,

dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Great ideas. Really like the light up pen Mmoguls.


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

I'll tell you something that was given to me that I've had for years. It is a rectangular letter opener that has a place for your business card on one side and an imprint on the other. I use it everyday.


----------



## DBurke (Nov 9, 2011)

the calendars a great idea where can I get it printed up for a good price?


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

T-shirts and Tote bags are great options to give away because your logo and message will always be displayed publicly.


----------



## DBurke (Nov 9, 2011)

I found some small magnetic calendars with tear away months for like 35 cents a piece with my name on them that's cheaper than any tote or shirt! At stouce


----------



## banffunion (Mar 22, 2011)

I use die cut vinyl stickers! My target crowd loves them. I've had people come out and want to buy them now. I use them on my Facebook page and run promos "message us for your free sticker pack by going to FB and like our page!" I got more hits from that then Facebook ads and about the same cost per new like.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

banffunion said:


> I use die cut vinyl stickers! My target crowd loves them. I've had people come out and want to buy them now. I use them on my Facebook page and run promos "message us for your free sticker pack by going to FB and like our page!" I got more hits from that then Facebook ads and about the same cost per new like.


This is an awesome idea. Can I get a link to your FB page, pls.


----------



## banffunion (Mar 22, 2011)

BidsMaven said:


> This is an awesome idea. Can I get a link to your FB page, pls.


Here's my page

https://www.facebook.com/DefendingAwesomeShirts

We have our own branding, do custom shirts for individuals and corporate companies. We encourage people to take our die cut stickers and put them on everything and send us pictures for unique ones or ones we really like we send them some swag. The last photo sent in recently was from a Captain who was sailing in the Indian Ocean!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0263349002236.350918.516227235&type=1&theater

We give these stickers away at promo events, fundraisers and also every custom shirt order includes one. 

https://www.facebook.com/DefendingA...0970616955773/768984323154399/?type=3&theater

We have a button press and make the buttons ourselves. The button press to start was an $600 investment but to be able to make our own buttons on the fly and cheaply is amazing and people love them. (if you see the picture above sticker and button included) this was from our event booth at Canada Day where we custom printed shirts on the spot. We were the busiest booth at the event. 

We've created a fun branding that people want to be associated with when they get their garments printed and usually pay the extra $$ for. There are definitely other cheaper screen printers. But would you rather go with Joe Blow's screen printing or an exciting brand Defending Awesome who does a lot of fun stuff, events, charity fundraising and stays in tune with their demographic? The last event we held we raised $628 for the SPCA and we got a shout out on their website and FB page! And we did get some inquires after that event and from SPCA's posting.

http://bowvalleyspca.org/news/great-surprise-visit

I have a snowboarder that I also sponsor. She is currently on tour in the states and at her first event she already has taken first place. I basically hook her up with tons of clothing of herself and give her a whack of stickers for whoever she wants to give them too. The stickers go like crazy!!

https://www.facebook.com/DefendingA...0970616955773/922427547810075/?type=1&theater


I understand I have a very unique market and not your typical printing company so these marketing ideas may not work for everyone.
Hopefully these inspire you to create your own!


----------



## TalkingTshirt (Feb 7, 2015)

Grate ideas!!! 👍👍👍


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

I was thinking about printing on "cinch bags" . They can be purchased for around $1.00. Probably cheaper if you know how to source them from china. People use these to go the the gym and school. 

Has anyone used these?


----------

